# First time poor man's burnt ends...amazing!



## parrot-head (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow...this is truly meat candy!  I can't believe how great this is.  Rubbed with Paul Prudhomme's Meat Magic.  Put 3.5# chuck roast in at 11 p.m. for an overnight smoke.  By noon it was at 185 and ready to be taken out for a rest, then cubed and sauced and back in for a couple hours.

The family absolutely loved it.  I think this is one of my all time favorite MES meals ever.













13428493_10157016857200383_6958483561952465532_n.j



__ parrot-head
__ Jun 12, 2016


















13435304_10157016857295383_6882283897660422832_n.j



__ parrot-head
__ Jun 12, 2016


















13413091_10157016857360383_4934381844337263257_n.j



__ parrot-head
__ Jun 12, 2016


















13346580_10157016857430383_5282560196287007626_n.j



__ parrot-head
__ Jun 12, 2016


















13413162_10157017295965383_7374721864555601536_n.j



__ parrot-head
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## b-one (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks tasty,I tried this once but didn't let them cook long enough still tasty but not super as I was hoping. Nice smoke!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

:points:
Thank you for sharing! I'll be trying this! My brother-n-outlaw takes us to a place that has something like this that they call "man candy" they won't share recipe though so I'll see if this does it! Great Q view!


----------



## jack bbq (Jun 13, 2016)

PaRRot-HeaD  - How much smoke was the roast exposed to? Since you put it in at 11pm I assume you didn't tend to the smoker until the morning. Looks great!


----------



## parrot-head (Jun 13, 2016)

Smoked the whole time using the AMNPS.  It was still going when I got up in the morning but had burned out not too long after that.  I used chips for the rest of the smoke because

I didn't want to light another tray at that point.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

That looks delicious!

I'm definitely going to give that a try!

Points!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 13, 2016)

Those look great and my family always devours burnt ends when I make brisket so I am definitely going to have to try this.  I even have a chuckie just that size in the fridge!


----------



## miatawnt2b (Jun 13, 2016)

what was your set temp?


----------



## parrot-head (Jun 14, 2016)

225


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 14, 2016)

Dang, that looks like fine dining to me.

Like b-one I've tried them a couple of times, they were

OK but not great.

They look so good, I will keep trying until it comes out right.

                   Ed


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks pretty yummy.


----------



## julius (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks AMAZING! Great alternative to brisket!


----------



## daricksta (Jul 5, 2016)

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> Wow...this is truly meat candy!  I can't believe how great this is.  Rubbed with Paul Prudhomme's Meat Magic.  Put 3.5# chuck roast in at 11 p.m. for an overnight smoke.  By noon it was at 185 and ready to be taken out for a rest, then cubed and sauced and back in for a couple hours.
> 
> The family absolutely loved it.  I think this is one of my all time favorite MES meals ever.
> 
> ...


I've recently read about smoking a boneless chuck roast for poor man's burnt ends. You've inspired me to try it myself.


----------

